# Gottman Cards-Love Maps



## No Longer Lonely Husband

I was wondering if anyone out there has used the Gottman Cards to improve communication within their marriage. My MC used these for the opening moments of each of our sessions. My FWW and I have downloaded the Gottman App on our iPads and several nights each week for the last year and it has greatly improved our relationship. I would highly recommend this app to even those in healthy relationships as they are awesome in my humble opinion.


----------



## Blondilocks

Why don't you post this in the Sex in Marriage forum. It will be seen and would be useful to a lot of people.


----------



## aine

It's not just about sex, it's about all aspects of marriage relationship. I just downloaded it  Thanks @No Longer Lonely Husband


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband

These are all about improving relationship and communication between you and your spouse. My FWW and I used these in our sessions with our MC. These are wonderful tools. However, some of the “salsa” section is pretty interesting sexually. Made this marine blush a time or two and that is hard to do. LOL


----------



## jorgegene

For those of us don't know what this is, maybe someone could explain.


----------



## Blondilocks

I suggested the SIM forum because it 1. gets a lot of traffic and 2. if people can improve their communication there will be less need to post in SIM.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband

jorgegene said:


> For those of us don't know what this is, maybe someone could explain.


https://www.gottman.com/about/the-gottman-method/

Here is some info on Dr. Gottman and his methodology. Our MC studied under him.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband

aine said:


> It's not just about sex, it's about all aspects of marriage relationship. I just downloaded it  Thanks @No Longer Lonely Husband


I hope you find these as helpful as my wife and I did.i would like your feedback after you have a chance to discuss with your husband.


----------



## Cynthia

I think the Gottman's make a lot of sense.


----------



## aine

No Longer Lonely Husband said:


> I hope you find these as helpful as my wife and I did.i would like your feedback after you have a chance to discuss with your husband.


My H is overseas right now, not sure when I will get around to discussing with him


----------

